# Siricos Journal (The Long Road Ahead)



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Journals look like fun and look like it will be nice to look back on months down the line.

Recently through up a post about myself inc pics found @ http://www.musclechat.co.uk/post-your-pictures/36268-25-fat-lack-confidence-direction-looking-help.html

I'm hoping to update with pics every month and weigh myself weekly, friday etc.

*Tuesday March 27th - Day 1 (Weight 116.4KG)*

*Diet -* Breakfast consisted of a multi vitamin tablet and a mix of diet whey!

- Lunch was another mix of diet whey as well as an apple.

- Dinner consisted of carrots (not a huge amount), plain chicken breast (200g) and some cottage cheese (Shocked I enjoyed it)

- Bought some apple juice then posted about it, told Ribena light is the way to go so went out and got that for my beverage needs going forward.

*Exercise -* Not going to break any records but 20mins speedy walk to and from work, got home changed and then went out for 1hour 45mins of a very brisk walk! (getting over a cold so pussied out of the hard stuff, hoping tomorrow can focus on a heavier cardio work out, forget hoping, will DEFO do it)

Will need to plan a work out regime or w/e you want to call it as my gym fails to have an Olympic Bar, unfortunately its the only one close and I dont have a car. So need to figure out an alternative or buy one but then need to figure out where to have it at home.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Also side note, already finding this site, well the people hugely beneficial with advice.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good to see you posting away and sticking some pics up matey..

soz i didnt say hi on y our intro thread, i dont look at em much tbh ahem..

have a look at my thread in the beginners section and if you have any q`s feel free to ask..

imo walking lots is your best friend!

its what keep me lean..


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi

Unless your planning a full on home gym I dont think there's much point buying an olympic bar as you'll need a set of Olympic weights, bench and stands at a minimum todo the squats and bench press. If you let us know what equipment they have the we can perhaps suggest other alternative ways to get the equivalent workout.

Just wondered if you are quite hungry during the day as the diet whey doesn't sound like it will fill you up? I would add a handful of almonds and perhaps when your whey runs out consider a blend such as pro 6 which will digest over a longer period and keep you full.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

The diet whey mix is - PhD Fat-lose range. It says "Diet whey contains slow-release protein blend to maximise satiety and ensure no hunger pangs or energy crashes during the day"

Contains - L Carnitine, CLA, green tea extract.

Www.phd-supplements.com


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

The gyms equipment are quiet alot of cardio (cross-runner, bike, treadmill, stepper, rower)

Free weights up to 25KG

Erm the machines I don't know the name of but I'll check when I'm there and see if it's on them. I know one is called The Fly (chest one) Also one with alot of handles that come off and on with links at top and bottom (triceps using what I call donkey bollocks) but can also do biceps, back (when sitting down etc) sorry if my descriptions are rubbish.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

The equipment your describing sounds like a set of pulleys.










Well done for posting and adding pictures. You food intake is very low and a lot of shakes without real food. I would try and work out a bit of a more conventional diet. The diet way sounds much like pro-6 from extreme on here. I'd compare prices as I doubt the added green tea etc although proven to help weight loss I there enough in the shakes to benefit.

Any questions just ask people will be happy to help you out


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Good to see you putting up a journal mate!!! Keep training hard and feel free to ask advice... You have come to the right place!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ah i see never tried that diet whey but if it fills you up then it does the job


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Ran round the gym looking at the machines and got this list

-Dual Axis Pull Down (Both basic and advanced, basic being the straight down and the advanced meaning the bars can go outwards/inwards)

-Dual Axis Chest Press (Both basic and advanced, same as above)

-The other thing that SX Dave posted a picture of, cut that in half and thats what it looks like, its only on one side, think its a Cable Tower

-The Fly

-Seated Chest Press

-Leg Curl / Thigh Extension

-Dynamic Strength Trainer (Used for Seated Bench Press, Seated Leg Press, Seated Bench Pull)

-2.5KG - 25KG free weights, going up in 2.5KG increments

those are the machines. So hoping these can help substitute for the lack of Olympic Bar, for now.

I spoke to a dude at the gym about getting one, so going to write a letter and get all the guys there to sign it etc. So hopefully a month or two will get one.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

*Wednesday March 28th - Day 2 (Weight 116.4KG)*

*Diet *- Breakfast consisted of a multi vitamin tablet and a mix of diet whey!

- Lunch was another mix of diet whey as well as an apple.

- Dinner consisted of carrots (prob about 150G), cooked chicken (about 330g, I cooked in a pan to get all the water out, didnt use any oil or anything and through herbs on it) however because I got home later than I hoped it pushed dinner back to like 8:30.

- Drinks consisted of Ribena

*Exercise* - Bit of a cardio day today! 40mins spent walking before I even got to the gym!

Stepper, 25mins (no rest) Heart Rate was 125-145 so prob averaging aroun 135BPM

Treadmill, 15mins (no rest) put incline to max, which is 15, not sure if that means 15degrees. Average about 130BPM

Cross Trainer, 15mins and Heart Rate was between 110-140.

This is the type of thing I would like to do on cardio days. Does that seem enough? Also how does my diet look so far? I was planning on keeping it similar to that, I don't feel hungry at all but would appreciate feed back, improvements or suggestions to either diet or my training 

Thanks for all the feed back to date its been a great help and I am certainly feeling motivated.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Just seen your first post and pics mate. It takes balls to post up pics when your confidence is low well done mate. Your diet looks pretty good for weight loss. Plenty of cardio and weights you should start noticing the difference in no time


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It would be interesting to see your full workout to see what it's like and what improvements can be made plenty of guys on here can help you matey


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

At the moment I plan on doing a similar cardio workout 5 days a week or so. Need to plan out a weight work out that I can do at the gym, I see a full body one by Cal that everyone refers to but my gym doesnt have a bar yet so just looking for substitutes.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey

Diet wise for now with your shakes that's looks ok, what I was thinking though as your already on quite a low carb diet and being happy with it you may notice increased weight loss if you were to remove the apple and change the carrots to either spinach or broccoli.

Your body is then likely to be taking less than 30g per day of carbs and start burning the fat as opposed to the carbs or breakdown of muscle as long as you keep your exercise low intensity.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cals full body is good mate I've been doing it for a while I can recommend it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

gotta find a way to start training your legs properly bud..

where`d you hail from btw?


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thursday March 29th - Day 3 (Weight 116.4KG)*

*Diet* - Breakfast consisted of a multi vitamin tablet and a mix of diet whey!

- Lunch was another mix of diet whey as well as an apple.

- Snacked on a tomato (I had a very early lunch, before 12 lol so had this tomato at around 15:00)

- Dinner consisted of a tree of broccoli (wtf are they measured in basically i got it from Tescos and there where 2 in the pack, I ate one. Raw) More chicken with herbs and a little smocked haddock (I mean really quiet small, to test the taste, I was shocked to find it tasted amazing)

- Drinks consisted of Ribena (Although its been really hot and would have killed for a Relentless)

*Exercise* - Bit of a cardio day today, again! 40mins spent walking before I even got to the gym!

Stepper, 10mins (no rest) Tried to keep heart rate around 127, I remember reading that on a post somewhere.

Treadmill, 30mins (split into 2x 15mins) put incline to 15.

Cross Trainer, 10mins (no rest)

Bike, 10mins (was really buggered after this)

Tomorrow is weigh in day! (want to do on Fridays) Not expecting miracles especially since I just started but I'm curious.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

@Dj funny you should mention broccoli I got some today and replaced the carrots (only because I ran out) but sure sounds good. Also cheers for the low intensity comment, I've been thinking of trying to push it up but I dont want to lose muscle, I will prob stick with this diet for a month or longer (i will review) then if i feel i have lost enough fat change over to one where I can try and lose fat instead of weight but put on muscle. Not really sure to be honest how to go about doing it, not thought past losing fat/weight. Although I obviously want to bulk out / tone up etc.

@jordan I read Cals full body but my gym lacks an Olympic bar, you guys got any good substitutions? I put a list of all the gyms equip.

@cal Out of everything my legs are the things i feel the best about, not looks wise but muscle and power. I used to do ALOT of water skiing, martial arts and swimming. Doesnt seem like it now but i think its cos i went from all that to none of that and been that way for a few years. What would you recommend I do with my legs?

gym has the follow -Leg Curl / Thigh Extension

-Dynamic Strength Trainer (Used for Seated Bench Press, Seated Leg Press, Seated Bench Pull)

-And the free weights

I'm near Bedford (Milton Keynes if you dont know Bedford) but I'm not from this area lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sirico said:


> *Thursday March 29th - Day 3 (Weight 116.4KG)*
> 
> *Diet* - Breakfast consisted of a multi vitamin tablet and a mix of diet whey!
> 
> ...


Dude, you can't survive on what you're eating. Remember, eating that little will result in your metabolism slowing right down thus having the opposite effect of what you're thinking it'll achieve. You might drop some initial water this week but after that it's not going to go to plan plus you'll be dead on your feet.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

What do you think I should add and what time should I eat it? The diet whey are there as meal supplements and release slowly to stay off hunger


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I was going to also suggest adding another meal in perhaps between lunch and dinner then making dinner later. Lean protein and vegetables would be a good call similar to what your having for dinner or an extreme pro 6 and some nuts.

You may want to consider adding a fibre and omega 3 supplement in as well depending on if its included in the ingredients in the diet shake.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

I have been taking Omega 3 tablets aswell but didn't think to include it on my list. I'll need to check the shake for fibre. For the record I use water not milk, not sure if this makes a huge difference but I have to be careful with milk.

The only issue I have with the extra meal is time. I work until 5 and the day can be pretty nonstop since I am customer facing. I tend to have lunch around my customers (between 1-3 but would average at about 1:00) I am at they gym at around 6 and dinner I would say is roughly 8-8:30. Should I push dinner backto 9?

Would it be advised to have porridge in the mornings for breakfast. Then have shakes at lunch and then inbetween lunch and dinner? As this would only take 5mins to pop upstairs to make and drink? Cooking anything like dinner is out of the question.

In regards to the shakes I will finish off the one I have then buy the ones your recommending 

Thanks very much for all the advice I am finding it very helpful and am very grateful


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok so I was going to weigh myself today but I got home cooked and ate before so now I'm going to do it tomorrow!

After reading comments and post from people and then checking out websites and forums on the net (including Cals) I have spent some time really giving my diet some thought. Seems clear that "less is best" is not the right diet to aim for and I understand why, everyday's a school day. So I have been all over Tesco etc website and looking up foods I like to create a manageable, cheap but hopefully effective diet.

Breakfast (7am-8am) : Porridge/oats. (I have a few questions though, do people use water or milk? Add sugar? And I need to get a no flavour protein powder for this or should I wait til i lose some weight?)

Snack (10amish) : I will move my diet whey shake to here as it is fast and I'm sure I can get a few mins to pop upstairs during work to do this.

Lunch (12-2pm ranges ALOT) : Read to pref eat my carbs here, so I am thinking of rice with smoked haddock. Or tuna salad with couscous. Or rich/couscous with chicken.

Snack (2-4pm depending on lunch : Another diet whey shake for the same reason.

WORK OUT FROM 5:30

Dinner (7:30-8:30) Chicken (with herbs) and veg! Broccoli or carrots.

Optional snack for after dinner: do I drink another diet whey protein after dinner?

I know I ask a lot of questions and trust me I have been reading around a lot but I think my brain is overloading lol. I don't want to bodybuild at the moment, I'm not in the position to be able to because I need to lose so much fat/weight. So will this diet be good for me if I keep doing my cardio as I am?


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Friday March 30th - Day 4 (Weight 116.4KG)

Diet - Breakfast consisted of a multi vitamin tablet and a mix of diet whey!

- Snack 1 x Tomato

- Lunch was another mix of diet whey as well as an apple.

- Dinner was cooked chicken, 2 breasts. With couscous (testing it to see if I liked it)

Exercise - 1 Hour 20mins of brisk walking! (Didnt go to gym as was a nice day)


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Firstly its probably a good idea to decide what type of diet you want to aim for whether this is through a low carb keto style diet, moderate carb/low fat diet or other type of diet. The diet you want to try is upto you, Andy has posted his cutting diet recently and a variation of this could be used for a moderate carb diet it really depends what you are comfortable with doing. If you were to do with a keto style diet then you have no choice apart from being strict as if you stray by eating say a sandwich or hamburger you could hinder your progress and take a week to recover. The keto diet may help you lose weight faster although there is a chance of losing muscle mass with this also as opposed to moderate carbs where weight loss may take a bit longer but chances of preserving more muscle is higher although it comes down to what works for you as everyone has a different opinion.

Here are 2 variations of a keto and moderate carb diet:

Andys diet:

On waking: 20g of Extreme Whey

BF: 100g porridge oats, 3 eggs (only 2 yolks) and 200ml 1% milk.

Meal 2: 30g porridge oats and 30g of Extreme Pro-6

Meal 3: 75g (dry weight) basmati rice, vegetables and chicken breast..

Meal 4: 75g (dry weight) basmati rice, vegetables and chicken breast.

Meal 5: 75g (dry weight) basmati rice, vegetables and chicken breast.

Train

Post Workout: 100g of Build and Recover

Meal 6: 75g (dry weight) basmati rice, vegetables and chicken breast.

Link: http://www.musclechat.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding-natural-olympia-no-2-andrew-chappell/36330-dieting-show.html

Sample Keto diet from Dave Palumbo:

For a 200lb man:

MEAL #1

5 whole eggs (make sure to buy OMEGA-3 EGGS from the supermarket. They contain virtually NO saturated fat and tons of good OMEGA-3 fats); add another 4 egg whites to this (they don?t need to be the Omega-3 ones; you can use liquid egg whites)

MEAL #2

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ? tablespoon of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar)

MEAL #3

"Lean Protein Meal": 8oz chicken with 1/2-cup cashew nuts (almonds, or walnuts)

MEAL #4

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ? tablespoons of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar added)

MEAL #5

"Fatty Protein Meal": 8oz Salmon, Swordfish, or RED MEAT with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil or Macadamia nut oil and vinegar

MEAL #6

SHAKE: 50g Whey with 1 ? tablespoon all natural peanut butter or 4 whole (Omega-3) eggs and 4 extra whites

---

Think you should get the idea of the types of foods from the above and then you can decide what you want to aim


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

I think I will go with the Andy looking diet as I don't want to lose muscle and seems more sustainable in the long run. I'm sure they both work but I need to be able to keep going constantly. I'm not going to try and rush it so if it takes more tile that's fine plus I will want to gain muscle too.

I read Andys diet before and a few more and that's how I came up with mine. Just I went from 6 to 5 as it fits with my life style. Thanks for the info on the diet types DJ.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

*Saturday 31st 2012*

Weigh In - 112KG

I'm pretty f**k**g happy with that!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

gimme a ring bud, numbers on my contact page and i`ll be free after 8 tonite..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Sirico,

Nice to see somebody starting another journal, it's always good to see peoples progress and what can be achieved and how they achieve it. It seems you have your head screwed on and you know exactly what it is you want and are dead set on reaching your desired goals. That's good to see, and inspiring for others. I will be following this journal


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Pretty busy weekend and so not really been about much to update my journal.

Cheated a bit over the weekend due to birthday and didn't want to be anal while I was at the parents about it.

*Monday April 2nd - Day 5 (Weight 112KG)*

Another nice day so didn't go to gym but ended up slow jogging by the river and then needed to walk into town anyway. Jogging lasted just over 30mins and I spent about 2hours briskish walking around town doing my stuff.

My diet was a bit all over today, I didn't eat anything bad but poor planning left me with random eating times but nothing too serious.

*Tuesday 3rd April - Day 6 (Weight 112KG)*

So far I went for a 30min this job before breakfast. I also plan to do another jog later on but will update as I go.

*Diet* Bit better planned today, so far porridge for breakfast.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Also planning on making a home gym as it seems like it might be the best thing and a house mate I live with is interested in the idea so going half and half makes it VERY affordable. Just need the garage cleared out which is proving to be the pain right now. These are the things I am looking at buying -

Barbell - Bodypower 90Kg TRI-GRIP Olympic Weight Set (7ft Bar) - Fitness-Superstore.co.uk

Dumbbell - Bodypower 30Kg Spinlock Dumbbell Set - Fitness-Superstore.co.uk

Bench - Golds Gym Multi Purpose Bench - Fitness-Superstore.co.uk

Again feed back on my choices would be much appreciated. Or if there is a cheaper / better place to buy from.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good choices but the bench is no good mate.

glad to have got you thinking..

i have a day off and if you can gimme a ring i`ll have more time to make some sense..

you really need a way to work legs now.

you either need a half rack or squat stands or a (and this is my suggestion) a trap bar which will keep the weight under your hips all the time and alleviate the need for a spotter..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> good choices but the bench is no good mate.
> 
> glad to have got you thinking..
> 
> ...


I might be able to speak to you today then as well!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/equipment-and-bars/bars/olympic-hex-trap-bar.html


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Watson Gym Equipment: Standard Shrug Bar


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

The Norwich Personal Trainer - Training


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

You can get a rack, bench and weights for £450 from powerhouse fitness last time I checked!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Bodymax CF328 Deluxe Flat, Incline, Decline Utility Bench at Powerhouse Fitness


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good chat mate..


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey just got back off a break! (Stupid Easter) Yeah really good chat Cal. Hoping the home gym will be sorted within the next 2 weeks!

I'll be updating my journal tomorrow, but the plan this week is.

Tuesday-Cardio

Wednesday-Full body work out

Thursday-Cardio

Friday-Cardio

Saturday-Full body work out


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds good mate, full steam ahead eh


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Haha yeah that was the aim, changed to my original plan now, this is how its been going the last 3 days.

All 3 days have consisted of fruit for breakfast

Diet Whey for snack

Lunch was porridge, with Tuna (Not together)

Diet Whey for snack

Dinner, Smoked Haddock with some rice.

Found myself full pretty much all day, which is good. So feeling comfortable with it so far. Got quiet a few meal plans aswell so wont be getting old or running out of ideas any time soon.

Gym wise.

Tuesday - I done 90minutes @ 15incline fast walk split into 2 x 45mins sessions. Keeping a constant eye on BPM to keep it at around 130ish.

Wednesday - One hour @ 15mins fast walk. 2 x 30mins. Again watching BPM.

Thursday - I done 3 set @ 10 reps for all of the following and in this order

Crunches

Squats with 10KG (per hand so 20KG total) (Defo need to up this)

Bench Press 10KG (per hand so 20KG total) (Again this needs to be upped)

Not sure the name but its like a Tricep Arm Extension just with both arms while laying down, 10KG (per hand so 20KG total) (could feel a good burn here so prob stay at this)

Calf Raises 10KG (per hand so 20KG total) (Will be upping this)

Military Press 10KG (per hand so 20KG total) (Might up this a little to 12.5KG)

Bicep Curls 10KG (per hand so 20KG total) (Might keep this as is for now)

Kickbacks 10KG (per hand so 20KG total) (defo keeping this here)

Until I get my home gym sorted I dont have access to a barbell. Also let me explain the 10KG thing, I read about weights being the same for all sets, so thought it ment same for ALL sets of ALL the different muscles >.<

I am thinking of adding some Shoulder Shrugs into this and to increase from 10reps to 12reps 

Again any comments, tips or feed back would be much obliged!


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Got up a little early today (finally) so had time for a quick 20min jog before work. So far fruit for breaky then straight to lunch (damn busy at work today) lunch was more tuna with porridge (again not together) not feeling any cravings for anything to be honest, enjoying all my diety food so no need to be thinking of any of the crap I used to eat 

Will be at gym later, updates to come


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you haven't tried black beans or lentils yet then it's worth thinking about having these instead of rice/porridge as an alternative option


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

hmm never tried them, ill pop to Tescos tomorrow. I just looked at Black Beans and they might actually be a great option, hope they taste alright. Ill try these out for the evenings. The porridge at lunch is due to the fact it takes literally 90 seconds to do and at lunch I have like 10minutes.

Gym this afternoon was an 65minutes of Incline 15degree very brisk walking.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Try sainsburys if you can, the ones in water are microwave ones and take 60 secs and there done, great tasting and a good slow carb.

Sounds like your cardio is going well I'm focusing on this myself now.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah I'll pop down either today or tomorrow to check them both out.

Saturday - I done 3 set @ 11 reps for all of the following and in this order

Crunches

Squats with 20KG (per hand so 40KG total)

Bench Press 15KG (30KG total)

Tricep Arm Extension, 10KG (20KG)

Calf Raises 15KG (30KG)

Military Press 12.5KG (30KG total)

Bicep Curls 10KG (per hand so 20KG total)

Kickbacks 10KG (per hand so 20KG total)

Still experimenting with weights to see what I can do without pushing too hard, so might adjust again soon. All of this will be redundant anyway when I get my Barbell at home anyway but I guess it might give a good start point or something lol.

Diet has been good, more of the same to be honest. Been looking at the lentil situation and seems like it might be a good shout so will be trying soon.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh also: April 14th 2012 done another weigh in and lost a further 2KG (4.4ibs) this week


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

*15th April 2012*

Got up horrifyingly late today, at 12:30. Lazy ass Sunday it seems. Pounced out the house and went for a 40mins walk about, weather is pretty shite and its kinda miserable out today. Prob will take a walk out to Sainsburys (thats a good 30mins away) so may aswell get into the tracksuit and use this all as further cardio for the day ^^


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

*16th April*

Diet been pretty much the same just getting the chance to have a shake pre-gym now. Bought some lentils but not tested them yet. Evenings have been lean clean chicken and a small potato with cottage cheese.

Did a cardio day, was going to do 2x30mins but ended up doing 80minutes straight and felt like I could go more but had things to do.

*April 17th*

Ended up doing 40mins cardio waiting on my mate. Then went onto full body.

Bench - 12.5KGx2 @20Reps x3

Military Press - 10KGx2 @20Reps x3 (really want to improve shoulders)

Crunches - @20Reps x3

Squats - 20KGx2 @20Reps x3

Biceps - 10KGx2 @20Reps x3 (by this time I was really shagged)

Triceps, double over head thingees - 10KGx2 @15Reps x3 (found a video that called these Skull Crushers, so thats a good incentive)

Major wussed out at this point and went home, so missed out a few things. Weights aint anything great at the moment and I really want to do higher, alot higher. But patience and I hope to look back at this post in the future


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

defo dont do cardio pre training dude, its a pre exhaust (not good)

sqauts first dude so you put everything into them.. :wink:


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

ahh ok squats first on Thursday then. Yeah won't be doing that again lol. Stupid ass mate got stuck in traffic next time ill just go for it and if i finish i can do cardio at the end while waiting for him


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

As cal said def go for cardio after workout as you can the use the glycogen in your muscle to push the weights and then cardio after. If you do find yourself having to do cardio pre workout then perhaps low intensity would be better to avoid using all your glycogen stores up.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Went straight to gym from bed pre-breakfast and done 45mins cardio 15degree incline etc. Prob go back this evening for more cardio as my mate is going then.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok so got bored and weighed myself today im at 109.8KG.

Since my start on the 27th March that means I have lost 6.6KG in 3 weeks (including a massive easter weekend / diet fail (blame the family))


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done mats that's a great loss


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Lost another .5 Kilo since last weighed.

No gym yesturday or today instead I spent the day at an emergency dentist with some stupid infection, should be cleared up in a few days but got wicked drugs to get rid of the pain so should do some cardio 2moz, lol.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

*April 21st*

Went gym and done quiet a lot of cardio 130minutes nonstop actually  longest I've done so far woop.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sirico said:


> *April 21st*
> 
> Went gym and done quiet a lot of cardio 130minutes nonstop actually  longest I've done so far woop.


Over 2 hour cardio, wow, that is alot!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Sirico said:


> *April 21st*
> 
> Went gym and done quiet a lot of cardio 130minutes nonstop actually  longest I've done so far woop.


Fair play!


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok so I have been really ill pretty much all week, which is a ballache, so not been to the gym, hardly left my bed to be honest. Still been trying to eat similar to how I normally do but my appetite was greatly lessened. Well I am feeling better and will be back to the gym either Sunday or Monday!

Really pissed off as its a whole week on training and gaining I have lost out on.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Been awhile since I felt well, feels like forever lol.

*April 30th*

Cardio all this week and back to Cardio with full body next week! So Monday was a nice 80mins cardio

*May 1st*

My God today was hard, hardest day ever, I felt no drive, no energy at all I literally had to drag myself through the cardio, I have not lost interest at all but something was up today, I still done 100mins of cardio but kinda felt like I was dragging myself kicking and screaming with this lot. Done it all proper and such. Just really odd!

Not weighed myself proper for a bit. Diet has been FUBAR due to face swellings and general illness, didnt eat for 36hours then ate next to **** all etc but back on it so I will weigh myself Saturday morning and hope for the best / work hard for the best!

End of this week I want to review my 1st full "training" month.

Got some goals to be aiming for and I want to look at getting there within 6months!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

bud I rview ever month to all way take pics and look to see if I am getting there Hope you get there bud


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah I am going to take pics, hard to see any improvement since I see myself all the time. Still a long road ahead though! Hoping 6months and I will have shed most my fat and start looking a good form. Start being the main word. Looking at this as a life change, not a quick fix to get fit


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

mine is a 2 year plan With the pics I can see a change in the last 3 month when you put them side by side mate


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

so far i think I have lost about 10KG in total if not more! hoping by the end of this week for it to be around 13Kilo. Good Luck with your goal mate


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well done on your progress, 10kg is a massive amount in that time so what your doing is obviously working for you. With all that cardio it must be making a big difference as well!


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Bit of a lazy update. I have literally done 1hour 30mins cardio every day this week (so 2nd 3rd 4th 5th of May)

Diet hasn't been as strict as I hoped, due to my sisters birthday but hey it's only once a year.

*Goals*

So my new goal is I want to lose a further 10KGs as a minimum by the 3rd of June so that gives me a nice month to go for this. I think that when I reach that weight I will most likely weigh less than I have in a good few years :s which is kind of terrible.

19th-20th of May I am cleaning out the garage to support the home gym, nothing fancy just a barbell some dumbbells and a heater! Got a good heater (one thats been used to heat up a whole flat, so I hope it will work in the garage (I have no inside door, just the garage door, so we will see how this pans out)

Also on the above date I can start really working on my muscles and I guess at that sort of time focusing on weight will become less important due to muscles vs fat.

I'm going to take pictures on the 3rd of June aswell to see if I can see a decent difference.

So here is to the next month and with a bit of luck and alot of hard work all should be gravy


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Best of luck m8 u lost 10kg good going . To losse another 10 in a month is gona be tough m8 . But best of luck will keep a eye on how u get on


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah that's my goal, 4 weeks from today so thats 2.25 KGS a week. Going to really work hard this month, no excuses, I can and will up cardio time (up from 6days to 7days), try and up all cardio times to 2hours, focus more on full body work outs and be super anal with my diet, there is still a lot of cut backs I can do all whilst still eating healthily. Especially since this last month has been littered with sickness, bdays and friendly peer pressure lol (more on the diet side)


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Anything is possible m8 best of luck keep us posted how u get on


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey!

Been what feels like forever.

Apparently throwing yourself down stairs is neither good cardio or a good idea, lesson well learned and one I hope to pass on!

Anywho due to this I have done roughly F-All which is kind of depressing. Yesturday I started again but this time I have managed to do it in the morning before work which suits better (even though getting up is the hardest part)

My aim is to go 5 mornings a week and do about an hour of fasted cardio. Ontop of that I will do 2 evenings a week of full body!

Majorly behind what I wanted to be at right now (Still in the triple digits of KGS) but going forward I am going to work harder than before! So by the end of June I want to be around 95-98KGs


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey welcome back!

Yes agree with you I don't believe falling down stairs in the handbook of normal cardio maybe the hardcore extreme cardio stunt book!

If you stick to the plan that was working for you the. You should hopefully continue with the results until you reach a plateau and then perhaps look again at what your doing


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well done getting back on it mate...

if you can stick at it and stick around here your goals should be inevitable..


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey!

So I'm back from a "surprise holiday" someone somehow had an extra lot of tickets etc so I took them up on the offer basically.

And thought I would throw a huge post bomb on this which will include all info of what I am doing at the moment.

*Diet*

Ok so I relooked over my diet for 2 reasons. *1.* I want to lose alot of weight/fat at this point and will look to change again when I go into full bodybuilding mode. *2.* It's not a "diet" it's a life change and if I am looking to health eat for pretty much the rest of my days its work a bit of time investment now.

Since I am going to lose a lot of weight first. My calorie count will not be as high as you body builders, in fact it's going to be a fair deal less.

*Breakfast (Post gym) *

Multi vitamin tablet

Pure cod liver oil

This consists of 2 light Cereal bars. The nutrient info on these are 1.6G fat, 22.4G Carbs, 1.6G Prot = around 126 calories (and the rest are kind of minor) I like the taste and they easily do me til lunch and if I ever do get peckish before lunch I keep apples in my work fridge. I tried porridge/oats for a time but to be honest I kind of bored the hell out of me.

*Lunch*

I did quiet a bit of experimentation with my lunch and finally decided on Boots meal deals. They are fast, easy to grab, cheap and dont seem to bad in nutrients. I normally grab Snack a Jacks, cream and chive flavour. Some cloudy lemonade and a sandwich, mostly either Tuna or Prawns. The average nutrients here are 9.9G Fat, 56.4 Carbs, 17g protein. and is around 411 Calories.

*Diner*

Dinner is kind of simple. Its jacket potato with cottage cheese and skinless boneless chicken which I drain and cook, 1 bag of 1KG last about 3days. 7.5G Fat, 57g Carbs, 73.G Protein, total of around 676 Calories.

*Snacks and Drinks!*

These are the things I have played with ALOT to find good balances. First drink wise I love my energy drinks, so instead of cutting out full and feeling the need for one real bad I tested alot of the sugar free ones, most taste like someone pissed into a glass, somehow syphoned the sugar out then drank it then repissed it into a can but I found Tescos Sugar-Free Kick, is actually nice. 8Calories a can! (The average person could drink 312 of them before hitting their calories count, but I am also sure they would be dead)

Biltong that dry meat in a bag. Its expensive about £2 a pop but I don't feast on it all the time, I keep it around incase I crave meat or am peckish at evenings. One bag is 1.3G Fat, 0.7G Carbs, 11.5G Prot @ 60Calories.

Sometimes I truly crave chocolate chocolate but thankfully my gym now sell protein bars and one is some cookie flavoured stuff that works well for it, I only buy one when I really want chocolate as it does taste bloody close. 3.5G Fat, 14.9G Carb, 25G Protein, 175 Calories.

* Exercise *

Firstly my sleeping always used to be terrible! I went to bed at like 2-3am got up at like 7:30am and went to work etc. So this was something I knew I needed to fix. Its taken me weeks to finally turn it around! It might not be perfect but its ALOT better. Now I go to sleep at about 11pm and get up at 5:50am, around 7hours a night.

I get up and go to the gym and will ALWAYS do fasted-cardio, 15 degrees incline (max) and throw it on 5.5 speed (think that's KPH) I go for about 40mins and this burns off roughly 600-700 calories. This I do Monday - Saturday (I will sometimes have a day off in the week and I wont get up early that day, instead I roll out of bed between 10am-12pm and then I will go do fasted 30mins cardio, this is my "Rest Day")

I go to work (unfortunately I work in a bank, really boring, don't like and I spend a lot of the time sitting down)

After work I will go back to the gym, Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, Saturday I will do a further lot of cardio this will range from 40-60mins and I will burn off 600-900 calories more.

Tuesdays and Fridays I will do a full body work out (stolen Cals!) and I will do the weights very steady and slowly, I want the exercise and each rep to be all me and not me because I'm throwing the weights around with momentum or because gravity is helping me, example is, bench press, I will always lower it very slowly. I will do 3 sets @ 15 reps per set. The 3rd set sometimes is a lot harder.

I also walk to and from work, the gym being halfwayish, its about a 15min walk each way so about 30minutes walking time, which burns a further 150calories a day.

*Other*

I am using an application on my iphone to keep a list of all I eat, drink and do. Called MyFitnessPal, its free and really good, you can scan barcodes and stuff, find its really helpful!

I have seen quiet a few people that I have not seen for a while and every single one has mentioned off the bat that I am looking better, which is nice and I never get tired of hearing it, it just spurs me on to do more and more.

I am hoping to keep doing the above until I have lost a lot for fat so then I can start putting on weight with muscle!

I will be putting up pictures in about 3-4 weeks time and compare them with the old ones :s

As always, input, ideas and corrections are more than welcome


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Seems like you have things planned out just now, good luck


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Big day for me personally. The other day (pretty much end of last week) I finally dropped below 100KG. Defo set my moral into over drive and now all I want to do is keep going back to the gym, really feeling like an addict just without the whole selling of my body part. Also I have really started to notice a big difference in the way I look and honestly its making me just happier and feeling better about most things.

I will be throwing up pics, the before and some after shots at the end of this month. I am really hoping to change into bodybuilding mode soon as I still mean to lose more fat.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Substitutes which will help you immensely with your fat loss. Eating regularly has a pronounced thermogenic and metabolic effect.

Breakfast - 4-6 eggs on pita bread

Lunch - (Can you make something and take it into work?) - See any diet I've posted anywhere for ideas or Elle Mac's recipe thread

Dinner - fine as you are

Before Bed - grab some cottage cheese and nuts

PWO grab a shake and oats


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats though matey - great going


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

What does PWO mean?

Also the eggs is that the whole thing or just whites? Also does it matter how I cool them? I am thinking microwave for quickness.

At the moment I do my cardio before breaky but to eat the eggs I would need to do before gym, would that be ok?

Also I am noticing my weight loss is starting to grind to a halt, I do full body and really try to smash it a few times a week and keep a high protein count. So could this be due to the gain of muscle? I'm petrified of going on for another few months and finding no improvement.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Stupid friends and their already paid for deliciously meaty pizza >.>

First "cheat" in like 3 weeks though, so not end of the world but I genuinely feel bad about eating nor really enjoyed it tbh >.<


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

PWO = Post workout

It's good to have a cheat meal or day to get your body processing the extra calories which can help you continue to lose weight in some cases. Perhaps try a cheat hour if your overly concerned.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry for a double post but this is more of a reference for when I look back over this journal when i finally achieve my goal.

New Pictures

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/post-your-pictures/37133-new-pictures.html


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok so just waiting on an order to come through then I can start this but I am changing up my diet and what I do at the gym, so it's going to look a lil something like this.

*Diet*

6am: Eggs (whites only), + Pitta Bread + multivitamin + omega oil tablet

6:30m: 60minutes weight training, 20 mins cardio

8:00 Build and Recovery

12am: 1 Tin tuna (Spring water), cous cous/brown rice/sweet potato + broccoli (Prep night before)

3pm: 1 Tin tuna (Spring water), cous cous/brown rice/sweet potato + broccoli + omega oil tablet (Prep night before)

7pm: 150g chicken/Turkey (using george foreman) + jacket potato + cottage cheese (micro waved)

9.30pm Extreme Pro6 + A measure of flax seed + 22 almonds

Going to use carbs as energy, keeping fat low. Protein is obviously high.

I will only drink water with sugar free squash.

I will also take creatine before and after the work out.

*Work Out*

All exercises will be 3 set @ 12 reps

Weight is tentative at the moment but will update as I go.

*Day 1*. Warm up with inclined walking.

Chest/Shoulders -

Incline/

Flat/

Decline bench press

Fly.

Military shoulder press

Shrugs

*Day 2*. Warm up with inclined walking.

Abs

More cardio until time to get ready for work

*Day 3*. Warm up with inclined walking.

Legs/Back -

Squats

Calf raises

Leg extensions

Leg curls

Thigh press

Pull down

One arm rows

Reverse Flys

Cant remember the name (Pulling the weight towards you using both hands, ill edit this)

*Day 4*. Warm up with inclined walking.

Abs

More cardio until time to get ready for work

*Day 5*. Warm up with inclined walking.

Bi/triceps -

Curls

Close grip curls

Inner bicep curl

Skullsmashers

Dips

Cable tricep pull down

As always input, feed back etc is all very welcome

Edit 1 - Added Build & Recovery (post work out)


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Day one went well and no cheating 

Im hoping that I will be able to see a decent difference in the next 6 weeks


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok so threw up some more pictures (http://www.musclechat.co.uk/post-your-pictures/36268-25-fat-lack-confidence-direction-looking-help-4.html) I don't really see a difference from the ones before. Kinda starting to worry as I have not lost any more weight, or gained any. Not sure really what to do other than what I am at the moment. I am still following the above plan besides being a bit lazy on abs which I really need to do more of. Big fear right now is that the next few months will fly by and I won't make any progress. Any advice?


----------

